# Brad nails interchangeable?



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a PorterCable brad nailer and my local stores no longer carry PC brads. Will other brands, say Hitachi, work in my PC. Same gauge btw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sawdustfactory said:


> I have a PorterCable brad nailer and my local stores no longer carry PC brads. Will other brands, say Hitachi, work in my PC. Same gauge btw.


A lot of them are. You'll have to give them a try to see.








 







.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

As long as they are the same 18 Ga or whatever they will be fine.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just make sure they are the same feed angle. Either straight feed or angled feed. My bostitch gun are all straight feed so I can use any that are angled feed. (Hope that makes sense)


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I had a similiar problem when I switched bradders. I had generics that fit in the old gun but would not fit the new one. Slightly thicher (by feel) metal (same gauge). But I thick if you stick with another name brand you'll be fine.


----------



## woodchuck1954 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a P.C. 18ga. nailer. I buy all my brads at Harbor Freight. They cost about half of other brands and work great.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy to say Hitachi brads work in PC nailer.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodchuck1954 said:


> I have a P.C. 18ga. nailer. I buy all my brads at Harbor Freight. They cost about half of other brands and work great.


Beware of the 23 gauge pins from HF. They are made with a softer wire and at times tend to follow the grain. I have seen them make a 180° turn.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

rrich said:


> Beware of the 23 gauge pins from HF. They are made with a softer wire and at times tend to follow the grain. I have seen them make a 180° turn.


Rich - I'm not so sure about that, I have 5/8" pins from HF and 3/4 and 1" PC pins and I've seen 'em all make U-turns. I think it is likely more a function of length whether they deflect or not. On the 1" pins I figure on about 1 in 5 deflecting in plywood. I haven't, however, tested equal lengths of different brands which would be needed to derive any conclusions. :smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

This used to be a pretty good source for fasteners.
http://bigskytool.com/Nails___c559.aspx

I was buying from them when they had flat rate shipping of $6.99 per order and stocked up pretty good. That flat rate seems to have gone away. Prices still look decent but shipping will be a factor.:smile:


----------

